# lstat() failed



## senor.b (7. Aug. 2012)

Ich schaue ja immer wieder in meine Logs rein und dabei ist mir folgende Meldung im Clamav-Log aufgefallen:

WARNING: lstat() failed on: /var/www/clients/client1/web6/web/datei.txt

Hab gegooglet und da heißt es, dass wohl irgendwelche Rechte fehlen. Gefunden habe ich dazu folgende Anleitung How To Integrate ClamAV Into PureFTPd For Virus Scanning On Debian Squeeze | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials und dazu auch noch diesen Thread aus dem Forum hier http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/inst...vis-clamav-permission-denied-3555/index2.html

Meine Einstellungen sind identisch mit denen des Users buzzer7. Trotzdem erhalte ich immer noch diese Fehlermeldung. Hat sich mittlerweile etwas geändert oder warum kann Clamav keine Uploads scannen?


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2012)

Ob clamav die Datei scannen kann hängt davon ab welchem user sie gehört und welche Rechte sie hat. Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /var/www/clients/client1/web6/web/datei.txt


----------



## senor.b (8. Aug. 2012)

Die Datei hat folgende Rechte 
-rw-r--r-- 1 web6 client1 0 Aug  6 18:30 /var/www/clients/client1/web6/web/datei.txt


----------



## omose (16. Okt. 2013)

Hi Till & Co,

Gibt es hierfür bereits eine Lösung ?
Debian 7 + ISPConfig 3 stable = selbe Fehler.
nach der entsprechenden Anleitung.

Liebe Grüße
Olli


----------



## omose (16. Okt. 2013)

Info: Sofern Clam in der Gruppe des Users ist läuft es (web1/client1)
Allerdings suche ich nach einen Lösung für jeden neuen angelegten User, falls jemand einen tip hat


----------

